# Lang 60 for sale on Ebay



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lang-BBQ-Smoker-...ayphotohosting


In case anyone is in the market for one.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet. Man I'd love to have something like that!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

Go ahead and get it, you can just keep it at my house so you don't have to tell the wife.  LOL


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

You've seen the price, you know who I work for


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that the other day... sounds a bit pricey for a used unit though... you can get a new one from Lang for $2195 base price... not including shipping of course.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it seemed a little high also, but I am not really up to speed on the price of Langs these days.     I was interested a couple of years ago in them, but now that I have been using the Stumps, I can't imagine going to something else.


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 28, 2007)

The base price is 2195 from lang. This 60 has a warming box and a propane conversion kit all custom from lang.  It is really a fair price.  Just my .02$
Justin


----------

